# Quick Question



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I've had my Bolivian Ram the longest out of all my fish in my tank and he's a good 2-2.5 inches now. My Blue Jack hit a growth spurt the beginning of September and is now about the same size of my Ram. I"m aware they are both cichlids, and I was just double-checking on something. Every so often my Ram will get near my Jack making him retreat a little, then gives him a little nip to make him go away. I never knew Rams could be aggressive, but I'm sure it's just natural cichlid behavior correct?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes. But as the jack grows, if it survives, it will be the other way around.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

He's really not aggressive at all actually. He's really active and cool and cute but he's not aggressive one bit surprisingly. I've heard blue jacks aren't as aggressive as regular jacks anyway and can be added in to community tanks, so if it does start to be a problem I'll move him.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Most cichlids are peaceful when they are young, but that changes dramatically as they grow larger. Make sure you have a tank ready for the Jack when he's bigger, because it is very unlikely they will get along at that point.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

He wont be agressive, but if anythign fits in his mouth it will become food.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh I'm quite aware on how large he gets, don't worry 

I was just making sure that the behavior I saw was proper behavior, probably just territorial fights.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Rams are pretty aggressive IME...more so than you'd think. My 3" Bolivian gets after my Angelfish that is alot bigger. Fiesty little things.....


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

My friend actuially has 2 Bolivians in his 30g and they are both about 1.5 in maybe. They do the same thing as mine, but less frequently since they decided to each dominate one end of the tank. His other fish don't seem to mind, it's just a cichlid territory battle


----------

